# Exercise ABI vs PVR



## cmcgrady (Sep 5, 2013)

Good morning,

Can anyone tell me if exercise ABI, with doppler waveform and pressures taken at intervals during the post exercise phase fit the bill for a PVR? No "PVR" machine is being used and plethysmography is not being performed. Everything in the CPT description is being done except plethysmography. The CPT code in question is 93924....can it be used?

Thank you!


----------



## overnluv@yahoo.com (Sep 5, 2013)

*93924*

You said you did bidirectional doppler waveform right? If you did you can bill that. 93924: Noninvasive physiologic studies of lower extremity arteries, at rest and following treadmill stress testing, (i.e., bidirectional Doppler waveform "or" volume plethysmography recording and analysis at rest with ankle/brachial indices immediately after and at timed intervals following performance of a standardized protocol on a motorized treadmill plus recording of time of onset of claudication or other symptoms, maximal walking time, and time to recovery) complete bilateral study.


----------

